# Updated: Clock Mods



## stableinsanity (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's some interesting clock mods I've made for MIUI. Note, these all come stock, however I've added extra colors to choose from. Unzip this package then place all remaining zips into "SDCARD/MIUI/gadget/clock/".



Feedback would be appreciated!

*[DOWNLOAD]*


----------

